# New Roleplaying subforum



## Reznor (Jun 11, 2008)

This
This section is going to be used for play-by-post RP games.

The discussion thread

This is the Misc RP forum, so no little-to-no structure is in place yet.
If you wish to have an RP thread, discuss it in the thread, look for interest, do some setup, then ask a mod in that thread for the go-ahead.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jun 11, 2008)

I now know how Pandora felt when she opened that box.


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Jun 11, 2008)

Jesus, I can smell the influx of cybersex already.

But, NF's growing and growing, and that's only good.


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 11, 2008)

They won't allow cybering, I'm sure  **

Is it possible that in the future, an RP Battles subforum *may* be added if possible?


----------



## Aishiteru (Jun 11, 2008)

This is really interesting. 

I happen to love roleplaying.


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 11, 2008)

hey i wanted to ask a question what about the various RPing FCs?

will they be moved or something?

just wondering...


----------



## tgre (Jun 12, 2008)

I think the RP FC should be just... eh, left alone 

And lol, I happen to love overseeing RPing rather than participating in it as much, and I can already anticipate the failraids and trolling that will happen.

In order for this section to become successful, it will need some heavy handed moderation


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 12, 2008)

Good fucking luck I say.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like fun. I'm definitely interested. Looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## Xion (Jun 12, 2008)

But who will roleplay my bitch? 

Why stop with roleplaying...


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 12, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> I now know how Pandora felt when she opened that box.



HADESSSSS! CLOSE IT!!!


----------



## Reznor (Jun 12, 2008)

Actually, the intent is ideally for game-type RPG's (leveling and battling, etc.) rather than for let's-play-pretend.


----------



## tgre (Jun 12, 2008)

Too late now.


----------



## Shiraishi (Jun 12, 2008)

Reznor, you should of stated that.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 12, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Actually, the intent is ideally for game-type RPG's (leveling and battling, etc.) rather than for let's-play-pretend.



I don't know any members that would bother to make a thread detailed enough to fit those requirements...


----------



## Red Sands (Jun 12, 2008)

thats true....im pretty sure that new sub forum....will be full of needless spam...


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 12, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I don't know any members that would bother to make a thread detailed enough to fit those requirements...



You don't know NF yet.


----------



## Serp (Jun 12, 2008)

Well lets see how this plays out


----------



## Moses (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm. Interesting. If this ever picks up, I may post there. Maybe. Occasionally.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 12, 2008)

Shiraishi said:


> Reznor, you should of stated that.


 Or rather, what I would rather see.

If a few people have those going on, it's okay.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2008)

Good idea; I'm sure that the forum will grow as more and more people learn about this. There are always a lot threads suggesting that we should have an RPG section.


----------



## murasex (Jun 13, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Actually, the intent is ideally for game-type RPG's (leveling and battling, etc.) rather than for let's-play-pretend.



When did you say that? XD 
I never even heard you say that or even mentioned it. 

/shock


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2008)

This is gonna end badly, just like it did in '04. 

Still, why must you increase the presence of shitty roleplayers, why? D:


----------



## Kurumie Tsurashima (Jun 14, 2008)

Did we have  Role-Playing Battles section as well before? You know, one-on-one RPG fights?


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jun 16, 2008)

Ha this reminds me of the rp section we used to have.


----------



## ItachiZumaki (Jun 30, 2008)

saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 14, 2008)

do you guys know if there any dugeons and dragons?


----------



## saki kage (Aug 14, 2008)

I know about dungeons and dragons, i have played it.


----------



## yamaneka (Aug 15, 2008)

i mean are there any games playing?


----------



## BloodofAnUchiha (Aug 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Still, why must you increase the presence of shitty roleplayers, why? D:



Everyone starts somewhere, sheesh, give them a break.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 15, 2008)

I can smell the influx of gaiafaggottry and fail from here.


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 16, 2008)

biggu nusu desu! wow an rp forum might turn kids into that angry german gamer kid if the pros make good rules and such.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> This is gonna end badly, just like it did in '04.
> 
> Still, why must you increase the presence of shitty roleplayers, why? D:




How right you were. It started off well but now is slowly descending into madness and poop. 

Having said that it really wasn't modded well - Poorly thought out RPs were popping up all the time. That forum needs a dictator like rule


----------



## Twilight's Edge (Aug 5, 2009)

hello wats up


----------

